# Post pix of your horsey bedrooms!



## HorseChic (Jun 19, 2010)

So... Me and PintoTess had a great idea!  Post some pix of your horsey bedrooms! We both would like a few ideas, and maybe you would as well! PintoTess will be posting hers very shortly and i will be posting mine tomorrow morning. Have fun!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

he he heeeeres a few of mine!!! not the best and the last one of my show jacket cos i love it lol  well here it is :lol:


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

wow they are really blurry pics, woops thats webcam for ya though!


----------



## HorseChic (Jun 19, 2010)

Hmmm my computer isnt letting me post the pictures of my bedroom! :evil: Thats a shame, but i wanna see everyone elses bedrooms! 

PintoTess ,your bedroom is awesome!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

oh they are bad pics lol  i have horsey stuff jammed into my wardrobe!!


----------



## HorseChic (Jun 19, 2010)

hahah thats funny  what type of horsey stuff?


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

oh you know, show gear and that, Movies (alot of em) and magazines and the like


----------



## HorseChic (Jun 19, 2010)

Nice 

Com on everyone else! Post some of your horsey bedroom pix!!


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

I was just thinking about how cool this would be. I'll have to take pictures after I clean my room lol.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

oh i didnt bother cleaning my room lol  i was actually just about to go to bed when i took the photos lol


----------



## Sophie19 (Apr 13, 2009)

My horse stuff is all over the house. My husband and I have a deal that he can put Indiana Jones stuff everywhere if I can put horse stuff everywhere.

A portion of my derby cup collection









Breyer horse peaking out of the books


----------



## Sophie19 (Apr 13, 2009)

Some horsey Disney pins









Ninja Turtle riding a breyer horse


----------



## Sophie19 (Apr 13, 2009)

A painting my husband did of Hershey









Painting of Keenland Sales









More horsey paintings and a ribbon.


----------



## Sophie19 (Apr 13, 2009)

My favorite princess... On a horse!









One of my favorites, he's so relaxed.


----------



## Sophie19 (Apr 13, 2009)

Lots more where that came from, but those are the things that caught my eye when I was wondering the house with my camera.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

oh you have a staute of elmer!!!(the last pic) i think that that is his name lol


----------



## Sophie19 (Apr 13, 2009)

My friend found him at a thrift store. I have no idea who he is. I always thought he was just some weird little sculpture. Who's Elmer?


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

the little statue in the last picture  you see little sculptures of him for sale in saddleworld magazine aqnd that  i have always thought he was cute!


----------



## HorseChic (Jun 19, 2010)

Those are awesome pix Sophie19 you have lots of cute paintings and statues!


----------



## Beau Baby (Oct 28, 2008)

I don't have any pictures of a horsie room right now. I have 1 poster up, a calnder and 3 framed pictures but other than that no horsie stuff. Just piles of books and clothes. lol. I plan on repainting my walls though in to murals and I'm hoping to use these pics, what do you think?










Actually that's the only one I hav so far and I don't even know if i like it. One wall I want mare/foal, the other wall I want racetrack type thing, and then I have 2 more walls and I'm blanking, any ideas?


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

what about horses running through a stream??


----------



## Beau Baby (Oct 28, 2008)

I have such trouble finding pictures. I get a bunch of good ideas but can never find good pics.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

heres what i had in mind:


----------



## HorseChic (Jun 19, 2010)

I dont think horses at a racing track would be good cos its a bedroom it has to be relaxingish (is that even a word lol) anyway i like the pix PintoTess posted you should use them, they are great


----------



## HorseChic (Jun 19, 2010)

friendly bump


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

I had a horse bedroom at the old house.
My new room is all purple and black with fairies and dragons all over the place, since I can get my horse fix right across the yard now. :wink: Don't have any pictures, though...


----------



## HorseChic (Jun 19, 2010)

Could you get some pix pretty please? Id like to see it


----------



## Beau Baby (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm still gonna go with the horse racing because its what I think will look cool. I can't draw rearing horses to save my life PintoTess and there's just something about the first pic that doesn't strike my fancy. Thanks though


----------



## HorseChic (Jun 19, 2010)

Okay then  Can you post the finish result after you done? It should look awesome


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Beau Baby said:


> I'm still gonna go with the horse racing because its what I think will look cool. I can't draw rearing horses to save my life PintoTess and there's just something about the first pic that doesn't strike my fancy. Thanks though


 
id rather the second one as well. id give it a try anyways (the second one), i would love to see the finished product!


----------



## HorseChic (Jun 19, 2010)

same  or you could post zee pix in 'horse artworks' i dunno but im looking foraward to it


----------



## Beau Baby (Oct 28, 2008)

It will take a while, haven't even started drawing yet but I'll definitely post the finished results


----------



## HorseChic (Jun 19, 2010)

ok thanks


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

haha thought that it would take a whilke lol D


----------



## HorseChic (Jun 19, 2010)

ah friendly bump here we want some pix!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

yah! bump bump!


----------



## HorseChic (Jun 19, 2010)

lol


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Mine isn't a horsey bedroom, I have a barn for that lol. Mine is more of my tack room until we can build a tack room. I've got 6 saddles on racks in there, a chest full of my riding stuff, 7 bridles hanging over my desk, a horse flag on the wall, and tons of horse books. I'll go get some pics


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

sounds good


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Alright here we go....


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

wow and wow! a Tack-room 
you get them groovy little schleich horses as well, so do i


----------



## HorseChic (Jun 19, 2010)

PintoTess said:


> wow and wow! a Tack-room
> you get them groovy little schleich horses as well, so do i


hahah yeah and im jealous of those cute lil model horses  i have about 15 of them and 3 foals  speaking of model horses... we should create a thread about them where everyone can post pix of their collection! ?


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

^^ yesh lets!! i have like 17 or 18


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Does ANYONE have more pics???


----------



## HorseChic (Jun 19, 2010)

yeah yet another friendly bump here


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I'd love to see some more horsey bedrooms!!


----------



## AllThePrettyHorses (Dec 15, 2010)

Equiniphile, that bumper sticker "A woman needs two animals: the horse of her dreams and a [email protected] to pay for it" made me laugh. Where'd you get it?


----------



## HorseChic (Jun 19, 2010)

^ same here! whered ya get it?


----------



## Kano32 (May 16, 2010)

I dont have any pics but if your lookin for ideas:

i have an old hat stand which on which i have my akubra, a western stirrup and my show bridle.

I have an old rocking horse which acted as a saddle stand when i borrowed a friends expensive saddle ( i didn't want birds to poo on it in the shed) theres also a girth on itm at the moment

I've run out of room on the walls for posters so i put them on my cupboards. i also have a ribbon hanger thingo on the door of one of my cupboards.

My helmet hangs on the door handle

that's about it for now but there are more ideas on this webpage: Horsewyse Magazine–Turn Your Bedroom Into a Stable

have fun


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

AllThePrettyHorses said:


> Equiniphile, that bumper sticker "A woman needs two animals: the horse of her dreams and a [email protected] to pay for it" made me laugh. Where'd you get it?


Haha I ordered it from zazzle.com but my mom couldn't bring herself to put it on her car so it's in my room. When we were burglarized last year the policeman was inspecting my room and all the sudden we hear him bust out laughing because of it hehe


----------



## HorseChic (Jun 19, 2010)

Thanks Kano32


----------



## Mickey4793 (Sep 24, 2009)

My room fails horsie-wise, it's a TOTAL mess and I hate it. But other than that, I've got some ribbons.. pictures.. stuffed animals.. I'll have to post pictures after work.


----------



## Kano32 (May 16, 2010)

[quote=Mickey4793;857284 "it's a TOTAL mess" 

Mine used to look like a war zone but mum and dad threatened to sell my horse so i got my act together


----------



## HorseChic (Jun 19, 2010)

I cant wait for the pix Mickey4793 ! 

Kano32 al i can say is LOL!


----------



## Kano32 (May 16, 2010)

^ i laugh now too


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

My room, not much but there's a few horse things in it. Other than that it's just a mess.


----------



## HorseChic (Jun 19, 2010)

Your room isnt that bad! I love that rocking horse model/statue thing - Its so cute!


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

HorseChic said:


> Your room isnt that bad! I love that rocking horse model/statue thing - Its so cute!


Thank you!


----------



## HorseChic (Jun 19, 2010)

Your welcome


----------



## HorseSavvy (Mar 15, 2009)

Great idea! I'm going to have to take pictures soon...


----------



## TheRoughrider21 (Aug 25, 2009)

My bedroom upstairs is horsy...but I moved into my bro's old bedroom and haven't brought my posters done because I was going to paint the walls this summer but I didn't get around to it. Downstairs, I have a horsey blanket on my bed(b/w, 3 cowgirls on the front riding horses and on the back it says forever cowgirl all over), a Painted Pony statue that I love, and that's it. Up stairs, my walls are covered in posters, I have like a billion pictures of my horse up there, a horse puzzle that I put together and then glued together, and some Breyer horse statues up there. I just have to redo my room downstairs before I start hauling all the stuff down in my new room.


----------



## HorseChic (Jun 19, 2010)

HorseSavvy said:


> Great idea! I'm going to have to take pictures soon...


Kool!  Cant wait!


----------



## HorseChic (Jun 19, 2010)

TheRoughrider21 said:


> My bedroom upstairs is horsy...but I moved into my bro's old bedroom and haven't brought my posters done because I was going to paint the walls this summer but I didn't get around to it. Downstairs, I have a horsey blanket on my bed(b/w, 3 cowgirls on the front riding horses and on the back it says forever cowgirl all over), a Painted Pony statue that I love, and that's it. Up stairs, my walls are covered in posters, I have like a billion pictures of my horse up there, a horse puzzle that I put together and then glued together, and some Breyer horse statues up there. I just have to redo my room downstairs before I start hauling all the stuff down in my new room.


That sounds really nice!


----------



## TheRoughrider21 (Aug 25, 2009)

I got bored...so today I took my stuff downstairs and put it up. I still have 2 shelves that have to go up and my Breyer horses to put somewhere, but this is what I have down so far. I have 2 more pictures that I forgot to upload so maybe next time, I'll put them on here.

1-my bed, with the cowgilr quilt on it and my lil stuffed horse that my mom got me when I was really sick onetime
2-the poster on my door and above my door
3-the top of my dresser(my bible, the picture of my grandma and grandpa, my cool little statue that has an amazing saying on it, and my 1 year old saimese mix kitty =P)
4-my wall next to my bed. The print in the middle is the "Fottprints in the Sand" saying
5-my big stuffed horse that I've had since I was like 3. He used to sleep on my bed and I would carry him everywhere...resulting in a "broken leg"(ripped his leg and the stuffings coming out). Now he sleeps in the corner.
6-the posters that are behind my door when its open
7-my short dresser has a horse book, Pegasus breyer statue, picture of an old horse that I sold, candle, Cloud breyer statue, and this really cool glass rearing horse thing that lights up and spins. I have a pic of it but I didn't up load it.
8-my shelf box thingy(on top, Appalosa breyer-under that, my Painted Pony statue-under that, small version of cloud with his 2 foals-on the bottom, a pic of my old dog and a western boot statue) and on the way top, my other cat...its her favorite spot to be.
9-my poster I've had since 2nd grade...seriously. I love it.
10-my vision board. I look at it every single day and I cherish it. me and my sister made ours together.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Heyy I have that exact same painted pony!


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

HOW do you post pictures?? I can't figure it out!


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

Yay! I figured it out ... my room isn't as horsyish as some of you, though i wish it was... but once I put a bunch of posters on my wall and my mom had a heart attack (said it didn't look neat) so I had to content to putting them in my wardrobe...


----------



## EventersBabe (Oct 1, 2009)

My bedroom is going to be more horsey when I finish but I have Breyers a few signs and a horsey lamp  anyways but my walls are a light cream color I have my computer 34" flat screen Tv and a few other things I will post pics when I can


----------



## HorseChic (Jun 19, 2010)

Great rooms everyone! 
Im gonna have to see if i can upload mine, but my laptop usually rejects them...


----------



## goodcallsenator (Aug 7, 2010)

I don't have a whole lot of stuff in my bedroom, my dorm-room is more decorated with horsie stuff (yeah for horsie roommates!) but I don't have pictures of my dorm room 

1. ribbons from past shows

















2. wall of my photography (mostly horses)









3. one of my breyers (the rest are in the basement with the setups), a little horse statue, and some more ribbons


----------



## EventersBabe (Oct 1, 2009)

Where can I find signs to hang up on the wall?


----------



## goodcallsenator (Aug 7, 2010)

EventersBabe said:


> Where can I find signs to hang up on the wall?


Print pictures from the web or your own pictures or you could get magazines


----------



## EventersBabe (Oct 1, 2009)

goodcallsenator said:


> Print pictures from the web or your own pictures or you could get magazines


No pictures. I want wall hangings like Stable girl is here or something.


----------



## HorseChic (Jun 19, 2010)

EventersBabe said:


> Where can I find signs to hang up on the wall?


You could look on eBay, they always have great stuff there


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Oh and also horseland has this sign that Is cheap and looks good


----------



## HorseChic (Jun 19, 2010)

PintoTess said:


> Oh and also horseland has this sign that Is cheap and looks good


OMG i want it!


----------



## goodcallsenator (Aug 7, 2010)

EventersBabe said:


> Where can I find signs to hang up on the wall?


Woops I misread your post as 'things to hang on the wall' not 'signs to hang on the wall' (woohoo for dyslexia). Try a local tack store if you get a chance. Or the feed store (like here we have southern states and they usually have lots of signs)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EventersBabe (Oct 1, 2009)

goodcallsenator said:


> Woops I misread your post as 'things to hang on the wall' not 'signs to hang on the wall' (woohoo for dyslexia). Try a local tack store if you get a chance. Or the feed store (like here we have southern states and they usually have lots of signs)
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


The only tack store we have is Dovr that is an hr away and then Teskys also an hr and I have looked at Teskys already =/


----------



## Sliding4ever (Jun 1, 2008)

Here's my room. I just finished it not too long ago. Our house flooded in hurricane Ike so I had to redo it. I actually just posted pictures on the off topic bored for a update with before pics.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Wow your bedroom is horsey but TIDY as well  And are you watching about Flies on your T.V. ???


----------



## Sliding4ever (Jun 1, 2008)

Lol thanks! I'm watching Billy the exterminator actually. It's a pretty cool show. I live in SE Texas and they have a family business LA. So it's cool to watch them and know what cities they're talking about, since they're in the next state over. I really like them because they always do their best to catch and release unless its like wasps or rats, etc.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Wow thats sounds like a very weird show lol


----------



## rissaxbmth (Feb 2, 2010)

Please Ignore my messy room


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Wow, it is messy in the horsey-cool kinda way


----------



## HorseChic (Jun 19, 2010)

PintoTess said:


> And are you watching about Flies on your T.V. ???


hehe, same thought over here :lol: its cute though


----------



## Cheyennes mom (Aug 6, 2010)

Well I don't have any pics of my room right now because we are reduing it, but I do need a little help when I'm finnished. What pictures should I put in it? Please check out this thread to help me out!! http://www.horseforum.com/general-off-topic-discussion/pics-put-my-room-73669/


----------



## HorseChic (Jun 19, 2010)

Cheyennes mom said:


> Well I don't have any pics of my room right now because we are reduing it, but I do need a little help when I'm finnished. What pictures should I put in it? Please check out this thread to help me out!! http://www.horseforum.com/general-off-topic-discussion/pics-put-my-room-73669/


I replied in there yesterday


----------



## Cheyennes mom (Aug 6, 2010)

cool thanks!


----------



## HorseChic (Jun 19, 2010)

your welcome


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Ok my appologies Horse chic, I forgot...I beleive these are yours :lol:


----------



## HorseChic (Jun 19, 2010)

hehe thanks for putting them up!  my bedroom is much horsier than that now by the way hehe


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

I'll have to post pix!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Yes you will have to lol


----------



## HorseChic (Jun 19, 2010)

Cant wait too see more pix


----------



## EventersBabe (Oct 1, 2009)

My room isnt done but just a preview and such and then I am going to get me some more stuff for my room.

The breyers the one standing the front is Teddy Oconner autographed by Karen Oconner. and then one rearing is Cloud from Clouds Legacy.


----------



## HorseChic (Jun 19, 2010)

I love your room so much! You cat is adorable as well, and that peace lamp is so kool.


----------



## EventersBabe (Oct 1, 2009)

HorseChic said:


> I love your room so much! You cat is adorable as well, and that peace lamp is so kool.


haha thanks. Stash just randomly poped up onto my Computer chair  and thanks I love my Lamp  I am adding more stuff to my room so you will see more pics soon =)


----------



## Cheyennes mom (Aug 6, 2010)

EventersBabe- you're room is soo nice!!


----------



## EventersBabe (Oct 1, 2009)

Well thank-you. I still need more stuff for it. My room feels empty with nothing on the walls mom wont let me post pics on my wall because were trying to get ready to move so she doesnt want holes in the wall.


----------



## Cheyennes mom (Aug 6, 2010)

oh, well it still looks cool!
I'm trying to redo my room, but I haven't gotten to it. It's pink with teddybear wall paper on it, but I am going to paint it blue with no wall paper and put up new pictures and stuff. 
Wanna help me pick the pictures? I have a thread about it if you want to check it out. I'll post a link to it soon if you want.


----------



## EventersBabe (Oct 1, 2009)

Cheyennes mom said:


> oh, well it still looks cool!
> I'm trying to redo my room, but I haven't gotten to it. It's pink with teddybear wall paper on it, but I am going to paint it blue with no wall paper and put up new pictures and stuff.
> Wanna help me pick the pictures? I have a thread about it if you want to check it out. I'll post a link to it soon if you want.


Yeah I can help you. But not tonight or tomorrow because I am about to leave for work. bleh.
anyways,
and thanks  i am moving out so eventually I will have my own apartment to show off


----------



## HorseChic (Jun 19, 2010)

lilruffian - you going to post your pix?  cant wait i bets your room is awesome hehe


----------



## Cheyennes mom (Aug 6, 2010)

EventersBabe said:


> Yeah I can help you. But not tonight or tomorrow because I am about to leave for work. bleh.
> anyways,
> and thanks  i am moving out so eventually I will have my own apartment to show off


 haha cool! Make sure to show us pix!!
Oh and the link I'll get now one minute.


----------



## HorseChic (Jun 19, 2010)

I love your profile pic Cheyennes mom its super adorable! You could blow it up and frame it on your wall maybeee


----------



## Cheyennes mom (Aug 6, 2010)

Cheyennes mom said:


> haha cool! Make sure to show us pix!!
> Oh and the link I'll get now one minute.


 oops forgot the link 

http://www.horseforum.com/general-off-topic-discussion/pics-put-my-room-73669/page2/#post902698


----------



## Cheyennes mom (Aug 6, 2010)

Sorry for the double post I just saw your post HorseChic!
thanks! Cheyenne was in a good mood that day I guess  I forgot to put those pictures on the thread thanks for reminding me I'll do that now.


----------



## HorseChic (Jun 19, 2010)

Cheyennes mom said:


> Sorry for the double post I just saw your post HorseChic!
> thanks! Cheyenne was in a good mood that day I guess  I forgot to put those pictures on the thread thanks for reminding me I'll do that now.


Thats ok 
Hehe, i really do love love it, your lucky to have that horse


----------



## Cheyennes mom (Aug 6, 2010)

aww thank you! I'm so proud of her, yesterday I was braiding her mane while I was waiting for my mom to pick me up and she just stood there like an angel! It was SOO amazing for her, especially because all the other horses were being fed at the time!! I was SO amazed!!!
And the day before that she didn't even buck when I lunged her! Usually she does that! I love her!!
What's your horse(s) like?


----------



## HorseChic (Jun 19, 2010)

Thats great! Well i dont own a horse but i _basically_ own a horse called Sheriff  You can look in my barn for pix of him and info if you wanttt


----------



## Cheyennes mom (Aug 6, 2010)

aww she's a cutie!
Yeah, I just lease Cheyenne, but I consider her as 'my horse' especially because her owner offered her to me for free. We couldn't take her because of all the expenses but I'm hoping to get her for my birthday since my parents _were_ considering it after all


----------



## HorseChic (Jun 19, 2010)

I hope you get to fully own her then


----------



## Cheyennes mom (Aug 6, 2010)

thanks! I hope so too!


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

i have a very horsey bedroom!!!
I use pages out of the "HORSE DEALS" magazine for posters but i usually us the stud pages because they are more colourful  
here are some pics!! 






















here is a few horsey statues i have that i decorated with jewelery!! haha


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

I really like the image your room creates Caitlin


----------



## HorseChic (Jun 19, 2010)

Hehe i love your room Caitlinpalomino !

My room is getting even more horsier haha


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

hehehhehehe thanx guys i think my room would be even better if it wasn't always messy but oh well


----------



## Cheyennes mom (Aug 6, 2010)

WOW!!! I don't even know what colour your wall is!!! That's SO cool!! I used to have a room like that except it had big posters everywhere. I can't wait to get my room finnished up now though.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

That's a great idea with the stud ads! I have a tonnn of JQurnal (Qh magazine) mags with stud ads, may have to start clipping!


----------



## Cheyennes mom (Aug 6, 2010)

what do you pin those up with? just sticky tack or what?


----------



## HorseChic (Jun 19, 2010)

Cheyennes mom said:


> what do you pin those up with? just sticky tack or what?


Im guessing she stuck them up with sticky tape or blu tack  Either way, it looks great!


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

i use blue tack (a lot of it) !!!  i foget what colour my room is aswell cheyennes mom hehehe !!


----------



## HorseChic (Jun 19, 2010)

Caitlinpalomino said:


> i use blue tack


Im psychic! :lol: Haha i cant imagine how many box thingies of blu-tack you had to use! :shock:


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

HorseChic said:


> Im psychic! :lol: Haha i cant imagine how many box thingies of blu-tack you had to use! :shock:


yeah i use a bit!!! hehehehe


----------



## Cheyennes mom (Aug 6, 2010)

haha I'm going to start using that stuff for my 'improved' room. Right now I have holes all over my wall


----------

